# US Navy Small Boat Section



## HealzDevo (Jun 29, 2006)

I was wondering whether anyone knew of any sites about the WW2 US Navy Small Boat Section especially as regards the Australian/Papua New Guinea service of this section of the Navy. This is an area I am interested in as my Mother's Father, Clarence Healy served in the small boat division. I have found three websites relating to this topic but want to find more on it. 
Healz.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2006)

Are these the blokes who are trying to have their service recognized by the Government, who won't award them medals because they served under the US Navy?


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, those are the ones. Mum and I are interested in more information about the types of boats they sailed, etc. Any help you can shed on this topic would be appreciated. So far I have found... Ships and Men of the Army Transport Service (ATS) by Charles Dana Gibson with some mention of them, Bulimba - Apollo Barge Assembly Depot, USASOS, Bulimba, Brisbane, Queensland during WW2 in Brisbane about their ship building yards, Forgotten Fleet - Review on the forgotten fleet- the Army Transport Division, Navy Weapons Used in WW2 on Small Ships about the US weapons used on small ships in WW2. These are the sources I know about so far... I was wondering whether anyone knew of any others I could add to this list? Thank-you in advance. Healz.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2006)

Dunno mate, the only site I could think of was ozatwar.com but you already have that one. Maybe an e-mail to that site might help you out. The only other site I know of is www.futurepd.org/les/Documents/NewBook A.pdf but that's about the RAAF marine section, so probably isn't much help.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 1, 2006)

I have had a look interesting but not really the same thing I was looking for. I will see about e-mailing that site for their list of sources. Thanks Wildcat. Healz.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2006)

Or failing that give the war memorial a try. Good luck with your search mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

I think I got u covered Healz..... There is a book out that may be what ur looking for....

Forgotten Fleet: a history of the part played by Australian men and ships in the U.S. Army Small Ships Section in New Guinea, 1942-1945; Bill Lunney; Forfleet Publishing, 7 Wade Close, Medowie NSW 2318, Tel. 049 828437; ISBN 0 646 26048 0. 

Heres a website of an overview of it...

Forgotten Fleet - Review


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, I was going to look into acquiring that book/reading it. Healz.


----------

